# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  BAE Systems Future Technology Demonstrator with Directed Energy Weapon, BAE Systems plc, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - BAE Systems plc

----------


## Airicist

BAE Systems Future Technology Demonstrator with Directed Energy Weapon at AUSA 2014 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> At AUSA 2014, the United States Army Annual Meeting and Exposition, BAE Systems presents its latest development of Future Technology Demonstrator (FTD) armored vehicle with Integrated Directed Energy Weapon.

----------

